# Can someone run rawstudio 2.0 from ports?



## mathiasp (Apr 13, 2011)

I've just built the new rawstudio 2.0 from ports, but it just exits quietly after showing a grey window for a second or so. 

*rawstudio -d debug* gives no output whatsoever.

So, before I ask the maintainer, has anyone else tried this, and does it work for you?

Thanks, Mathias


----------



## tingo (Apr 15, 2011)

No, it doesn't work here either:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #3: Thu Sep 16 22:18:48 CEST 2010     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tingo@kg-v2$ rawstudio

** (rawstudio:32232): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.

** (rawstudio:32232): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
and for completeness:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ rawstudio -d debug

** (rawstudio:32235): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.

** (rawstudio:32235): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
Hope this helps.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

It seems there's something wrong with the libraries you're using. I'd suggest to upgrade all your libraries related with the specific port and re-run it to see if it works. Find them using *ldd* and *pkg_which*. You could also run it using *gdb*, but I don't think that it would help much if this behavior is recreate-able from anyone.

If after the upgrade running the program still fails, then it's right moment to inform the port maintainer.

Good luck.

PS. By the way, I tried to build it on my system but the version I was downloading was 1.2.5_something. Is it because my ports tree is too old, or did you download it from any other location?


----------



## tingo (Apr 18, 2011)

@mamalos: all ports, libraries included are up to date.

```
root@kg-v2# pv | grep lensfun
lensfun-0.2.5_1             =  up-to-date with port
```
So there is some other error here, probably with the port itself.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 19, 2011)

OK,

run it with *gdb* then and see the stack trace to understand where it segfaults. If it is in the *rawstudio* binary you'll see it, if not it will show you where the problem is.

Ahh! And you didn't tell me where you installed your version from. I can try to debug it if I find the port you use.


----------



## OH (Apr 19, 2011)

graphics/rawstudio

```
(...)
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
(gdb) r
Starting program: /usr/local/bin/rawstudio 
(no debugging symbols found)...
(...)
[New LWP 100376]
[New Thread 809c041c0 (LWP 100376)]
[New Thread 809d0d1c0 (LWP 100156)]

** (rawstudio:53374): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.

** (rawstudio:53374): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.
[New Thread 809c09240 (LWP 100349)]
[New Thread 809c09080 (LWP 100357)]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 809c041c0 (LWP 100376)]
0x0000000802fbf71d in g_type_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000802fbf71d in g_type_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#1  0x000000000042717d in filetype_changed ()
#2  0x0000000000428966 in make_batchbox ()
#3  0x0000000000420eda in gui_init ()
#4  0x00000000004172fe in main ()
```

So no, rawstudio does not seem to run from ports.

Also lensfun would not build for me as I'm using Python 3.2, got it building with some patching. I'll report that one upstream.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I was away for a few days.

As you can see the problem is with function filetype_changed(). Probably some null pointer exception. If this function belongs to the Lensfun library, than that's their problem, not rawstudio's. On the other hand, you could also install some 2.x compatible version of python on your machine, and try to rebuild it. It may work (as you know, you can have more than one version of python installed on your system).


----------



## OH (Apr 21, 2011)

It is in rawstudio. I noticed that mathiasp already brought this to their attention here and the problem was identified. However today's trunk that I checked out still fails at the same point. So we'll just have to wait until they get the fix in.

The python thing is something else entirely, sorry to have brought it up.


----------



## Columbo0815 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

is there something new? rawstudio doesn't work:

```
$ rawstudio

** (rawstudio:91366): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.

** (rawstudio:91366): WARNING **: Lensfun library version is unknown.
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## OH (Aug 11, 2011)

The port hasn't been update since april, so I can only assume the problem still exists.


----------



## Columbo0815 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hm. Ok..  So I have to wait because rawtherapee doesn't work, too.


----------

